# How to share my broadband connection with other devices via pc using wifi?



## quicky008 (Oct 30, 2014)

I have a dataone broadband connection and use a DLink 2520U adsl modem to access it from my computer.This is just a basic modem and lacks any kind of wi-fi capability.However I've got some android phones which are WiFi enabled and I'd like to know how can i access my pc's internet connection (i.e. my bsnl bb connection)from these phones using wi-fi?As my existing router doesn't support wi-fi,I've been wondering is there any other way to achieve this functionality without changing this router.A friend of mine suggested that I can go for a wireless USB adapter (such as the one shown below) which will allow me to connect my phones to my bb connection through wi-fi by configuring it as a "soft AP".


Error 500 Server Error

What exactly is a soft-ap?Can i really achieve this functionality by using an adapter like the one above (TP-LINK 150Mbps Wireless N USB Adapter)?Any help with this matter will be greatly appreciated,thanks.


----------



## theterminator (Oct 30, 2014)

Is your PC a desktop or a wifi enabled laptop & running which OS?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 30, 2014)

using that USB adapter as wifi hotspot is a bad idea as you need to keep your PC on for the wifi to function. 

I recomend you to buy a wifi router, connect your modem's output to the router and then connect your PC to the router. Enable the WIFI to access internet wirelessly. this way you need not have your PC on to access wifi. also there are cheap wifi routers available within the price of that dongle you posted.


----------



## theterminator (Oct 30, 2014)

Yeah, you need to keep the PC on. As suggested above, get an entry level wifi router "without modem" , it will do the job


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 30, 2014)

RCuber said:


> using that USB adapter as wifi hotspot is a bad idea as you need to keep your PC on for the wifi to function.
> 
> I recomend you to buy a wifi router, connect your modem's output to the router and then connect your PC to the router. Enable the WIFI to access internet wirelessly. this way you need not have your PC on to access wifi. also there are cheap wifi routers available within the price of that dongle you posted.



Thanks a lot for replying,the reason i wish to go for this adapter is that its pretty cheap (costs around Rs 600 at the local store).I did consider getting a wifi router initially,but was dissuaded when my local retailer suggested that they cost around rs 1100 or more.Although the benefits of using a router are undeniably far greater than that of a wifi usb adapter,i'm not willing to go for it at the moment as I'm on a shoestring budget.You've mentioned that a lot of cheap wi-fi routers are available within the price range of the aforesaid adapter,can you recommend a few such routers,with their prices too,if possible?That'd really be very helpful for me.

Btw how am i supposed to connect my modem's output to the router?Will i have to connect the lan cable (that normally goes from the modem to my pc's lan port)to the router,then use a separate rj-45 cable to connect my pc to the router itself?By doing this,will be able to access the internet from my PC(via the lan cable) as well as cell phones(via wi-fi) at the same time?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 30, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> Thanks a lot for replying,the reason i wish to go for this adapter is that its pretty cheap (costs around Rs 600 at the local store).I did consider getting a wifi router initially,but was dissuaded when my local retailer suggested that they cost around rs 1100 or more.Although the benefits of using a router are undeniably far greater than that of a wifi usb adapter,i'm not willing to go for it at the moment as I'm on a shoestring budget.You've mentioned that a lot of cheap wi-fi routers are available within the price range of the aforesaid adapter,can you recommend a few such routers,with their prices too,if possible?That'd really be very helpful for me.
> 
> Btw how am i supposed to connect my modem's output to the router?Will i have to connect the lan cable (that normally goes from the modem to my pc's lan port)to the router,then use a separate rj-45 cable to connect my pc to the router itself?By doing this,will be able to access the internet from my PC(via the lan cable) as well as cell phones(via wi-fi) at the same time?



What is your budget? you are saying 600 is prety cheap and then saying you have a shoestring budget.. 

This is the cheapest I could find for Rs. 700 Error 500 Server Error

you can also try second hand routers. 

broadband routers usually have a WAN port(usually blue port) you just connect the modem to this and then connect your PC to the router.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 30, 2014)

setup modem in bridge mode(no bsnl username/password),router in pppoe mode(bsnl username/password),connect lan wire from modem to router WAN port & you can access net on any device connected to router(via lan or wifi).


----------



## techgit (Nov 2, 2014)

I do it by making laptop as wifi hotspot. Can share link.


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 2, 2014)

^Thanks for your feedback,but i don't have a laptop so using one for the aforesaid purpose is out of the question.I've decided to go for a router only as they seem to have a lot more features and cost marginally greater than usb based wifi dongles.I've been thinking of buying a tp link router as they are surprisingly cheap and seem quite reliable too.


----------



## rj27 (Nov 2, 2014)

Go for the tp link 740n wifi n 150 mbps router. Would cost around 800 probably best bang for the buck in the budget router segment. Has got good range and performance along with great reviews all over the net.


----------



## AMTECH69 (Nov 3, 2014)

I still could not get it. I am having BSNL broadband at my home (no wireless modem/router) and internet through LAN at office. I want to use net on my android mobile at both places. is there any way? please suggest.


----------



## Minion (Nov 3, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> Thanks a lot for replying,the reason i wish to go for this adapter is that its pretty cheap (costs around Rs 600 at the local store).I did consider getting a wifi router initially,but was dissuaded when my local retailer suggested that they cost around rs 1100 or more.Although the benefits of using a router are undeniably far greater than that of a wifi usb adapter,i'm not willing to go for it at the moment as I'm on a shoestring budget.You've mentioned that a lot of cheap wi-fi routers are available within the price range of the aforesaid adapter,can you recommend a few such routers,with their prices too,if possible?That'd really be very helpful for me.
> 
> Btw how am i supposed to connect my modem's output to the router?Will i have to connect the lan cable (that normally goes from the modem to my pc's lan port)to the router,then use a separate rj-45 cable to connect my pc to the router itself?By doing this,will be able to access the internet from my PC(via the lan cable) as well as cell phones(via wi-fi) at the same time?



Wifi router from TP link will cost you 800 bucks.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 3, 2014)

I saw WiFi router on flipkart for 800 bucks Error 500 Server Erroralso if your pc/lappy has WiFi adapter try mHotspot its pretty good


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 4, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> setup modem in bridge mode(no bsnl username/password),router in pppoe mode(bsnl username/password),connect lan wire from modem to router WAN port & you can access net on any device connected to router(via lan or wifi).



My modem is configured in such a way that it connects to the internet automatically whenever i turn it on.Will it work with a typical tp link router in this state?If not,please specify what changes/modifications do i need to make to its settings to ensure that i face no compatibility issues after installing the router.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 5, 2014)

That means your modem is setup in pppoe mode.Though it can be made to work too but recommended mode for modem is bridge mode when combining with a router.Changing mode should be very easy,just edit your active connection properties & change mode from pppoe to bridge.No need to even go all the way if you have doubt,just take screenshot of every step & then at last step just don't click on apply & post images here(use imgur) for any query or type your modem model & bridge mode & you will most likely get a step-by-step guide.


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 8, 2014)

Alright,i'll do so once i get the new router after a few weeks and keep you posted about the outcome-thanks once again for lending me your valued support and guidance.


----------

